# If Jeremy Lin gets voted into the ASG..



## Dre

....-_- there's gonna be a shitstorm. Nobody had a problem when it was Yao because he was an all-star level player and even in his rookie year he wasn't terrible, but Lin is a backup getting starter minutes who can barely separate from defenders when I watch him...if he takes a worthy PGs spot in the West I hope the East makes sure he doesnt score. 

I hope they keep him in the damn backcourt so China will be shamed into never voting for him again. It's kind of abundantly clear he isn't close to what he "appeared to be" during that initial run and quiet as kept the media is acting like there was no Linsanity last year.


----------



## Jace

Perhaps if he stayed in NY and continued putting up pretty good numbers, but I don't see it now unless he explodes.


----------



## Dre

I feel like he took Yao's crown and China will blindly vote for him but I hope you're right


----------



## Basel

Is Lin as popular as Yao was in China, though?


----------



## R-Star

How's it any different than when Shaq and TMac got voted in on years they couldn't even play since they were injured?

The average fan is an idiot, and I doubt making the ASG means much to the players anymore.


----------



## Luke

If I was in charge I'd probably just leave him off the ballot. He's mediocre and has no place in an all star game.


----------



## Dre

R-Star said:


> The average fan is an idiot, and I doubt making the ASG means much to the players anymore.



You crazy. Everybody wants to be at All-Star weekend

And Shaq and T-Mac at least earned their rep through play, Lin is just China's golden boy.

And the thing is this isn't even about the aveage fan in America, I doubt he'll have substantial American votes, but in China people repped Yao regardless of what happened, they chose him over Shaq still in his prime with no second thoughts....so if he gets in and leaves a good player off the roster that will suck


----------



## Luke

Lin could actually steal Harden's bid which is pretty hilarious.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Luke said:


> Lin could actually steal Harden's bid which is pretty hilarious.


And sad when you think about it.


----------



## R-Star

Dre said:


> You crazy. Everybody wants to be at All-Star weekend
> 
> And Shaq and T-Mac at least earned their rep through play, Lin is just China's golden boy.
> 
> And the thing is this isn't even about the aveage fan in America, I doubt he'll have substantial American votes, but in China people repped Yao regardless of what happened, they chose him over Shaq still in his prime with no second thoughts....so if he gets in and leaves a good player off the roster that will suck


So undeserving players are ok to be voted in, as long is its by American votes and not those dirty Chinese voting them in?


What a stupid stance to have Dre.


----------



## ATLien

All-star weekend is for the fans.. if Lin is voted in, it's whatever..

As long as regular fans don't treat # of all-star appearances as holding any weight at the end of people's careers.. Selection is a joke. Always obvious snubs.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Dre said:


> ....-_- there's gonna be a shitstorm. Nobody had a problem when it was Yao because he was an all-star level player and even in his rookie year he wasn't terrible, but Lin is a backup getting starter minutes who can barely separate from defenders when I watch him...if he takes a worthy PGs spot in the West I hope the East makes sure he doesnt score.
> 
> I hope they keep him in the damn backcourt so China will be shamed into never voting for him again. It's kind of abundantly clear he isn't close to what he "appeared to be" during that initial run and quiet as kept the media is acting like there was no Linsanity last year.


U MAD BRO


----------



## Wilmatic2

If Lin puts up all star numbers, then yeah, he deserves to play in the All Star Game. I just hope that the fans look at his stats before they make that decision. Like Charles has said before, the league needs to have the coaches vote.


----------



## rocketeer

Dre said:


> ....-_- there's gonna be a shitstorm. Nobody had a problem when it was Yao because he was an all-star level player and even in his rookie year he wasn't terrible, but Lin is a backup getting starter minutes who can barely separate from defenders when I watch him...if he takes a worthy PGs spot in the West I hope the East makes sure he doesnt score.


so you're saying that lin isn't a top 30 pg in the league? ok...


----------



## edabomb

Don't hate the player - hate the game.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> So undeserving players are ok to be voted in, as long is its by American votes and not those dirty Chinese voting them in?
> 
> 
> What a stupid stance to have Dre.


American votes! Don't outsource our popularity contests!


----------



## Jace

rocketeer said:


> so you're saying that lin isn't a top 30 pg in the league? ok...


Would it be absurd if he was?


----------



## hobojoe

Jace said:


> Would it be absurd if he was?


Yes, it would. Lin is easily a top 30 point guard in the league.


----------



## Jace

I'd like to see a bigger sample size before I agree to that. I think LAC has 3 PGs better than him, for instance.


----------



## RollWithEm

hobojoe said:


> Yes, it would. Lin is easily a top 30 point guard in the league.


Having watched every one of his games these last two years in the NBA (through the NBAtv Linsanity marathon and league pass this year with the Rockets), I would say he's borderline top 30. He's a pretty poor defender on ball. He gambles for steals, some of which he gets. He cannot beat anyone off the dribble. His shot is inconsistent. His court vision is very, very slightly above average, but his pass execution is often lacking. I'm not quite sure what starter-level NBA point guard skills he truly has.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Luke said:


> Lin could actually steal Harden's bid which is pretty hilarious.


 Coaches won't vote Lin in and cp3 and Kobe will get more fan votes. 

Lin is insanely popular but he's not Yao. First of all hes not even Chinese. Hell Kobe is more popular in china. 

I'd say Lins chances of making the all star game are very slim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief

RollWithEm said:


> Having watched every one of his games these last two years in the NBA (through the NBAtv Linsanity marathon and league pass this year with the Rockets), I would say he's borderline top 30. He's a pretty poor defender on ball. He gambles for steals, some of which he gets. He cannot beat anyone off the dribble. His shot is inconsistent. His court vision is very, very slightly above average, but his pass execution is often lacking. I'm not quite sure what starter-level NBA point guard skills he truly has.


He's a pretty good finisher around the rim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

RollWithEm said:


> Having watched every one of his games these last two years in the NBA (through the NBAtv Linsanity marathon and league pass this year with the Rockets), I would say he's borderline top 30. He's a pretty poor defender on ball. He gambles for steals, some of which he gets. He cannot beat anyone off the dribble. His shot is inconsistent. His court vision is very, very slightly above average, but his pass execution is often lacking. I'm not quite sure what starter-level NBA point guard skills he truly has.


Yeah, I wouldn't necessarily argue passionately that he's not top 30, but jump on someone for saying he isn't is kind of ridiculous to me, and shows how influential ESPN can be on the impressionable.


----------



## rocketeer

Jace said:


> I'd like to see a bigger sample size before I agree to that. I think LAC has 3 PGs better than him, for instance.


because lin needs a larger sample size but eric bledsoe doesn't.


----------



## Jace

rocketeer said:


> because lin needs a larger sample size but eric bledsoe doesn't.


Lin - 70 reg. season NBA games. Bledsoe - 128 + 11 postseason. Twice the sample size.


----------



## Wen

I mean da**.....there r so much hate . 
we all know Lin 1on1 D is poor but look how offen he help his big man teammates double team others .

last year in the game NY vs LAL , he was keeping disturb paul and Andrew . 

His poor 1on1 D and ball-secrueity r the mean reasons no team pick him .
But if u put him in 5on5 , this kid can do something .

back to the issue , whether he can vote in the ASG is a Question , I am pretty sure NBA want to board their business , especially in the China ,which has a lot lot lot people . But ASG has to consider about the ability of players not just fans .

But nothing comes easy , u know what I mean .


----------



## rocketeer

Jace said:


> Lin - 70 reg. season NBA games. Bledsoe - 128 + 11 postseason. Twice the sample size.


right. and the sample size of him playing on a similar level as lin?


----------



## Jace

I know english isn't your first language, so I won't give you shit, but man, I couldn't glean anything from that post.


----------



## Jace

rocketeer said:


> right. and the sample size of him playing on a similar level as lin?


Jesus, I'm not playing this game. I don't care enough. If you want to take Lin over Bledsoe, have fun. Lin doesn't play behind CP3/Billups, so I doubt I'd find a statistical argument to back it up. You have to combine stats with the look test, as well as understanding context.


----------



## TouchMint

The way I see it is that the ASG is for the fans anyways. If the fans vote him in then he should be there... It is not like the game matters anyways (not like it does for baseball)


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Wen said:


> I mean da**.....there r so much hate .
> we all know Lin 1on1 D is poor but look how offen he help his big man teammates double team others .
> 
> last year in the game NY vs LAL , he was keeping disturb paul and Andrew .
> 
> His poor 1on1 D and ball-secrueity r the mean reasons no team pick him .
> But if u put him in 5on5 , this kid can do something .
> 
> back to the issue , whether he can vote in the ASG is a Question , I am pretty sure NBA want to board their business , especially in the China ,which has a lot lot lot people . But ASG has to consider about the ability of players not just fans .
> 
> But nothing comes easy , u know what I mean .


:cosby:

The **** am I reading??


----------



## Jace

Don't want to make this ethnic or patriotic, but Wen appears to be from Taiwan, like Lin. That might be the decoder to help understand the 15% of that that was coherent.

Know what, I'm feeling like having some fun. Let's try to translate this:



> I mean da**.....there r so much hate .
> we all know Lin 1on1 D is poor but look how offen he help his big man teammates double team others .
> 
> last year in the game NY vs LAL , he was keeping disturb paul and Andrew .


"I mean, damn. There's so much hate (_against Lin_). We all know Lin's man D is poor, but look how often he helps his big men double team in the post (_SEVERELY UNDERRATED ASPECT OF LIN'S GAME_. _HE DOUBLE TEAMS AT AN ALL-STAR LEVEL._) When the Knicks played the Lakers last season, his double-team defense on Gasol and Bynum was the reason the Knicks won." (_Apparently very few PGs can double-team the post as effectively as Lin._)



> His poor 1on1 D and ball-secrueity r the mean reasons no team pick him .
> But if u put him in 5on5 , this kid can do something .


"He can't guard one-on-one or take care of the ball, which is why no team picks him for their one-on-one pick up games, but if you play him 5-on-5, like in a real NBA game, he can shut fools down."



> back to the issue , whether he can vote in the ASG is a Question , I am pretty sure NBA want to board their business , especially in the China ,which has a lot lot lot people . But ASG has to consider about the ability of players not just fans .


"But the crux of the matter is whether or not he can be voted into the ASG. I'm pretty sure the NBA wants to increase their business in the largely populated Chinese market. But it's also kind of important for All-Stars to be good/deserving of the spot."



> But nothing comes easy , u know what I mean .


No idea on this one.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jamel Irief said:


> He's a pretty good finisher around the rim.


So was Jason Caffey.


----------



## Jace

Yeah...Lin's not very good. He's just another guy. Surprised he even had 9 and 6 tonight. I'm not sure he's better than Beno Udrih or Luke Ridnour. Seriously. People will learn.


----------



## atz

I have only one question: Why do people still act like it was solely Chinese people who voted Yao in the all-star game? I thought this "myth was busted" a long time ago. I really don't care to do more research than this but here are a couple of articles to prove my point:

1st, in 2003:
http://www.nytimes.com/2003/01/12/sports/basketball/12VECS.html


> The Chinese vote has not overwhelmed the trend. About 15 percent of all traffic to the Web site comes from Asia, and 11 to 12 percent of the ballots come back in Chinese. Yao leads Shaq in Asian voting, but he also leads him in North America by roughly the same proportion. Through Thursday, Yao was leading Shaq, 1,015,018 to 784,920, in the last published count until the starters are announced Jan. 23.


2nd, in 2004:
http://www.nba.com/allstar2004/west_center_040129.html


> While O’Neal received more electronic votes from fans around the world, Yao defeated O’Neal by outpacing him on paper ballots that were distributed in-arena, at movie theatres and at retail stores where balloting was available in the United States and Canada.


So Shaq actually won the online votes then.

In conclusion to the origial question: "China" didn't vote Yao in the all-star game. Just like they didn't vote Mengke Bateer or Yi Jianlian in the all-star game. And they will not vote Jeremy Lin to start in the all-star game. So chill.

Disclaimer: Chinese in America or other parts of the world, I don't know. I doubt they collect data of the voters' ethnic origins. But as in "one billion Chinese flooding the NBA.com all-star vote", no.


----------



## Bogg

Lin's an average starter who got paid roughly what you'd expect based on what Goran Dragic and Jameer Nelson got. He helps you in some areas and hurts you in others. It's kind of funny that people are so polarized over a player who can be summed up with the phrase "Eh, he's not bad".


----------



## Dre

Not sure that he's an average starter even. I think he works next to Harden because Harden can handle the ball and pass but if the Rockets still had Kevin Martin at the 2 it would be tough for them.


----------



## Bogg

He's probably not in the top ten at his position, but I'd wager that he's somewhere in the grouping of the next ten to fifteen point guards once he figures out the personnel he's playing with. I agree that Harden's a good fit next to him because it allows Lin to focus more on his own offense as opposed to getting everyone around him involved.


----------



## Diable

I honestly don't think there's an incredible amount of difference between the 10th best point guard and the 20th best at this point in time. There are a lot of guys who are good, but nowhere near great. Based on what we've seen it's fairly safe to assume that Lin can be pretty effective if you use him properly. Unfortunately for him, no one is going to want to have him as their best offensive player and he seems to be most useful as the focal point of a P&R heavy offense like D'antoni ran. That's not going to work great once teams get their scouting down. It would probably be really effective if you had him leading your second unit.


----------



## e-monk

Jace said:


> Don't want to make this ethnic or patriotic, but Wen appears to be from Taiwan, like Lin.


Lin was born in Los Angeles and grew up in the bay area

but I get what you mean and it would be naive to think that his heritage would not have some impact on the voting considering his position as a pioneer (if we ignore Yao and a handful of other guys)

that said I would hope that the fact that he has been absolutely mediocre would temper such voting - probably too much to hope for


----------



## Floods

Whatever. All-star games are a farce anyway.


----------



## l0st1

1. Rondo
2. Paul
3. Westbrook
4. D. Williams
5. Rose
6. Irving
7. Wall
8. Parker
9. Nash
10. Conley
11. Holiday
12. Lowry
13. Curry
14. Dragic
15. Jennings
16. Lawson
17. Rubio


Safe to say we can all agree those 17 PG's are clearly above Lin. Then you get into guys like

18. Felton
19. Sessions
20. Nelson
21. George Hill
22. Mo Wiliams
23. Darren Collison
24. Jeff Teague
25. Jose Calderon
26. Kemba Walker
27. Brandon Knight
28. Damian Lillard
29. Isaiah Thomas


Then yet another tier

30. Andre Miller 
31. Jarrett Jack
32. Mario Chalmers
33. Luke Ridnour
34. Eric Bledsoe
35. Greivis Vasquez


And that's leaving out guys like Monta Ellis, Lou Williams, and Rodney Stuckey for being undersized SGs and Jason Kidd ,Chauncey Billups because of their age.


Where exactly does Lin fall? I'd say his absolute peak is top 20, but I can accept the argument that he isn't top 30.

Of course, he has the tools(as do a ton of other players) to be a great player if he puts it all together. Like we saw during 'Linsanity' his only real issue was turnovers. 

Either way he has no business making the All-Star game over other guards in the West. Paul, Westbrook, Kobe, Harden are all locks to be in before him. Then you got a BIG group of players that are having MUCH better years than him and should be in (think OJ Mayo, Conley, Parker)


----------



## Jace

e-monk said:


> *Lin was born in Los Angeles and grew up in the bay area*
> 
> but I get what you mean and it would be naive to think that his heritage would not have some impact on the voting considering his position as a pioneer (if we ignore Yao and a handful of other guys)
> 
> that said I would hope that the fact that he has been absolutely mediocre would temper such voting - probably too much to hope for


I know, I meant ethnically.


----------



## Jace

Jeremy Lin didn't even play down the stretch in Portland last night. TONEY FREAKIN' DOUGLAS got the nod over him. He still had a double-double, but the sooner we accept what he is, the better.


----------



## hobojoe

E.H. Munro said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a pretty good finisher around the rim.
> 
> 
> 
> So was Jason Caffey.
Click to expand...

Don't think very many got that one, but good job EH.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Like Harden, Lin's ASG chances are plummeting. He keeps this up and he definitely won't make it.

Thought he was the second coming of Nash last year. Now I'd take Bledsoe over him no doubt.


----------



## R-Star

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Like Harden, Lin's ASG chances are plummeting. He keeps this up and he definitely won't make it.
> 
> Thought he was the second coming of Nash last year. Now I'd take Bledsoe over him no doubt.


Meh, everyones too hair trigger these days with their judgement. 

Lin isn't as good as people thought when he was blowing up, but he isn't as bad as some are making him out to be right now.

He's in the wrong situation with Harden being a ball hog and chucker right now. If they didn't make that trade Lin would have a ton more points and assists, and a mountain of turnovers.


----------



## Kidd

Jace said:


> Jeremy Lin didn't even play down the stretch in Portland last night. TONEY FREAKIN' DOUGLAS got the nod over him. He still had a double-double, but the sooner we accept what he is, the better.


That was just a stupid coaching decision though. The Rockets looked so disorganized and out of control without Lin out there.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

R-Star said:


> Meh, everyones too hair trigger these days with their judgement.
> 
> Lin isn't as good as people thought when he was blowing up, but he isn't as bad as some are making him out to be right now.
> 
> He's in the wrong situation with Harden being a ball hog and chucker right now. If they didn't make that trade Lin would have a ton more points and assists, and a mountain of turnovers.


I'm not saying Lin is bad. Bledsoe is just really impressive. He's bigger than Lin and can take contact amongst the trees.

Lin would be better if the Rockets had a good PnR guy like Amare or Tyson Chandler. Hell, even a Jason Maxiell/Jordan Hill caliber guy would be good. Rockets have nobody who can do that.

I don't blame Harden as much as the guy who built the team. They need one talented big man.


----------

